# seachem flourite or tetra complete substrate?



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

Im goin to do a partly low tech planted tank but dont know which to get, ither flourite or tetra complete substrate.

im only having it at sides of the tank and at the back, having sand everywhere else.

anyone have any ideas to which would be best for me?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Why are you only doing planted substrate on the sides and back? IMO, I'd go either all Fluorite or all sand. Either way, you'll need some root fertilizer tabs. Fluorite is inert, just like sand. Not sure about Tetra Complete.


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

Gizmo said:


> Why are you only doing planted substrate on the sides and back? IMO, I'd go either all Fluorite or all sand. Either way, you'll need some root fertilizer tabs. Fluorite is inert, just like sand. Not sure about Tetra Complete.


Im goin with eco complete


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Eco-complete is also inert, as most planted substrates in that price range are. Whether or not you will need fert tabs is dependent on what your plan was for any other type of ferts for the tank. If you dose the water column adequately, fert tabs are not needed. I have never used them and have had zero issues without, but I do dose the water column daily. Plants do take in ferts through their leaves...even those with lots of roots.


----------

